# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  2 El-504 Παράλληλα σε αυτοταλάντωτο για FM

## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

:Cool: Καλή σας μέρα. Ποιός κύριος από σας θα μας πεί εάν βγαίνουν δύο (2) EL-504 παράλληλα σε αυτοταλάντωτο στα FM; Εάν όχι γιατί; Ή μήπως θίγω θέμα Taboo; Ευχαριστώ για την προσοχή σας.

----------


## panayiotis1

Μόλις μπηκα και ηθελα να ρωτήσω ακριβως το ίδιο. Επιπλέον, με τι τασεις? αν θα αποδώσει περισσότερα? και αν επίσης γίνεταi να φτιαχτεί σαν linear με οδήγηση απο pll.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Παναγιώτη όσο αφορά το δεύτερο ερώτημά σου γίνεται σίγουρα, το είχα δοκιμάσει εγώ στη δεκαετία 80, με καλά αποτελέσματα. Εάν θυμάμαι σωστά τις είχα τροφοδοτήσει με 600V ανωρθωμένα και στην είσοδο 1-3 W. Tην τάση αυτή την σηκώνουν άνετα διότι το ρεύμα διαχωρίζεται σύμφωνα με το νόμο του Ωμ - Κίρκωφ για τους μελετημένους. Τί γίνεται όμως σε αυτοταλάντωτες συνδεδεμένες παράλληλα που η συνολική εσωτερική χωρητικότητά τους αλλάζει; Προφανώς θέλει και αλλαγή το κύκλωμα L-C (Tomson). To έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; Δεν βλέπω " Αίλουρους" και με ανησυχεί πολύ. Μου φαίνεται με λύπη μου ότι όλοι είναι του "Ετοιματζίδικου". :Wink:

----------


## panayiotis1

Oι "Αιλουροι" ξεσκονιζουν ρετσετες και παλιες σημειώσεις. Μη σου πω οτι πολλοι θα ψηνονται να δουν που θα καταληξει το θεματακι. Τελοσπαντων, θα δουμε. Πάντως τα 600v στην κεφαλα της κάθε 504 ακουγονται πολλα.Και  επίσης πιστεύω και γω οτι θέλει πατεντα στα πηνία. Μέχρι να προχωρησεί το θεματακι , θα ασχοληθω με το pll-vco 3w που μολισ πήρα απο smart kit, θα μετατρέψω το τέλειο αυτοταλάντωτό μου σε linearακι (και πολύ λυπάμαι γιαυτό) και θα προσπαθήσω να τα παντρέψω.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Γράψε λάθος. Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι τις είχα Τροφοδοτήσει από Μετασχηματιστή 300V οπότε έχουμε γύρω στα 450V ανορθωμένα.Βλέπεις τα χρόνια περνούν γρήγορα αλλά το "μικρόβιο" μένει πάραυτα! :Laugh:

----------


## WIZARD

Για πεσμας ,για ταλαντωση,μπροστα τι εβαλες,για να οδηγησεις τις *2 El-504*

----------


## TSAKALI

γιατι παραλληλα? και οχι push-pull?
μεχρι 900V την εχω δοκιμασει , εχω ακουσει και για 1200 , αλλα εγω δεν
το δοκιμασα γιατι ηδη με τα 900 "ελιωσε" σε μια μερα..
εννοειται οτι αλλαζουμε τις αντιστασεις στο οδηγο και στο πλεγμα με πιο μεγαλες.

----------


## dovegroup

Πολύ παλαιότερο POST με προσωπική μου εμπειρία.
Μακάρι να μπορούσα να βοηθήσω περισσότερο αλλά έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια...
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=38100

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Eάν θυμάμαι καλά τις οδήγησα με μια 5763 ή με την L-84.Tώρα όσο αφορά τη διάταξή τους, τις συνέδεσα και παράλληλα και push pull.Τώρα φαντάζομαι ότι θα "ψήνεσται" για τα αποτελέσματα! 
Γιατί όμως δεν απαντά κανείς σας στο αρχικό ερώτημά μου, του θέματος.
Ευχαριστώ :Rolleyes:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Μπορείς να αναζητήσεις σχέδια μίας 829 ή 832 ή 6930 (αν θυμάμαι καλά για την τελευταία)(διπλοτέτροδες) σε αυτοταλάντωτη λειτουργία. Δεν είναι ότι πιό συνηθισμένο αλλά υπάρχουν... Με την ίδια λογική μπορεί να δουλέψουν και δύο 504 ή άλλες παραλληλισμένες... Της ρίχνεις και μία 630V στην κεφάλα από διπλασιασμό τάσης δικτύου και... σκοτώνεις... Προσοχή μόνο στα σκρην, λήψη τάσης από 310 V (όχι από 630) μέσω αντίστασης 3.3KΩ/17W τουλάχιστον.

Καλό σαν ιδέα καθότι τα push pull πολύ μπελαλίδικα βρε αδελφέ...!!! 

Χαιρετώ

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Γιώργο εγώ δεν βρήκα πουθενά τέτοιο σχέδιο όσο και εάν έψαξα. Εάν εσύ έχεις μπορείς να το ανεβάσεις;
Την αντίσταση στα screen πως την υπολογίζεις; Πόσα ma θα τραβάει εκεί; Μήπως η τάση στα screen είναι U ενεργή και όχι απλή τάση;
Δεδομένου ότι η εσωτερική χωρητικότητητα της λυχνίας αλλάζει μήπως θέλει αλλαγή και το κύκλωμα L-C σε σχέση με τα κλασσικά για να βρεθείς εντός μπάντας; κ.ο.κ. Με γύρισες τώρα αρκετά χρόνια πρίν. :Unsure:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Πολύ παλαιότερο POST με προσωπική μου εμπειρία.
> Μακάρι να μπορούσα να βοηθήσω περισσότερο αλλά έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια...
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=38100



Σωστός!!!

Είναι αυτό που λένε ότι ξαναζεσταμένη σούπα δεν τρώγεται με τίποτε... (που λέει ο λόγος)!!! 

Αναζήτησε τα σε παλαιότερα topic!

Καλημέρα

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Γιώργο ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι η Θεωρία απο την Πράξη απέχει Παρασάγγας! Έχεις βγάλει εσύ στην πράξη ή κανένας άλλος στο Forum αυτό την 829 αυτοταλάντωτη ή έστω 2 EL-504/6146 σε παράλληλη σύνδεση αυτοταλάντωτες; Απάντηση/εις με το Χέρι στην Καρδιά!!! :Cool: 
ΥΓ. Δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για ψάξιμο σχετικού Topic.

----------


## itta-vitta

Ενας παλιός φίλος, ο Κώστας ο Παράνομος (είναι μακαρίτης τώρα) δούλευε ένα αυτοταλάντωτο με 2Χελ34 αλλά έβγαινε στα μεσαία. Η ουσία είναι η ίδια δηλ. εβγαζε καλό σήμα αλλά έβγαζε και πολλές αρμονικές και ήταν δύσκολο στον συντονισμό. Μόλις το είχε κατασκευάσει και το έβγαλε στον αέρα έτυχε να κάνουμε συνομιλία. Όταν τον ρώτησα γιατί έφτιαξες τέτοιο μηχάνημα, αυτοταλάντωτο με δύο λυχνίες, μου είπε "αν καεί η μια να δουλεύει με την άλλη".

----------


## panayiotis1

Να σαι καλα ρε ΗΒ, ακομα γελαω!!! Πως δεν είπε για να φωτίζει περισσότερο το δωματιο...! Λαμπα ρεζερβα!

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Το έχουν επιχειρήσει και άλλοι itta-vitta μεταξύ των οποίων και ο υποφαινόμενος, από κοινού με άλλο νεανίσκο και συμμαθητή μου, στις αρχές των 80'ς στα FM με δύο 6146. Eάν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου δυσκολευτήκαμε και εμείς στο συντονισμό.Έχω την εντύπωση ότι εκτός απο αλλαγή στις σπείρες του πηνείου L-C αλλάξαμε και τον πυκνωτή από οδηγό σε rfc-L/C αλλά και αυτόν στα screen-γη.Τις αντιστάσεις τις αφήσαμε ίδιες με τα κλασσικά όπως και την τάση στις ανόδους.Υπόψη ότι Τάσεις και Εντάσεις σ'αυτή την περίπτωση και με πλήρη φορτίο είναι *Ενεργές* και μόνο *Ενεργές.* Όχι τίποτε άλλο βρε αδερφέ αλλά για να διδάσκονται και οι νεότεροι εδώ και να ανοίγουν και κανά βιβλίο ενίοτε. Είπαμε το "ετοιματζίδικο" μεταξύ των άλλων μειονεκτημάτων του, σου στερεί και την Χαρά της δημιουργίας και του πειραματισμού! :Cursing:

----------


## itta-vitta

Κι εγω το επιχείρησα. Είναι σαν να κατσκευάζεις ένα αυτοταλάντωτο με μια μεγάλη λυχνία πχ 807 στα 400 ή 500 βολτ. Ως γνωστον η λυχνία στο αυτοταλαντωτο είναι ταλαντώτρια και συγχρόνως ενισχύτρια. Η ταλάντωση έχει μεγάλο πλάτος και οι αρμονικές είναι πολλές. Λόγω των πολλών και ισχυρών αρμονικών είναι δύσκολος ο συντονισμός. Και η διαμόρφωση δεν βγαίνει καλά. Δεν γίνεται διαμόρφωση στο κέντρο αλλά πλευρικά του φέροντος σήματος. Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λόγος να μπαίνει κανεις στον κόπο να φτιάχνει κάτι τέτοιο. Άλλωστε η διαφορά στο κόστος, στο να φτιάξεις ένα μηχάνημα με τις δύο βασικές βαθμίδες (ταλαντ - εξ) δεν είναι μεγάλη.

----------


## nikos-b

ρε παιδιά όλα αυτά που λέτε τα δοκιμάσατε ;η λέτε άρες μάρες κουκουνάρες ; εδώ μια EL 504 πας να την βγάλεις και σου βγαίνει η πίστη θα βγάλεις 2; και μάλιστα πους πουλ??  WIZARD ?????    καταρχάς ξέρετε τη θα πει αυτοταλαντοτο; :Cursing:   το λέει και η λέξη έλεος δηλαδή ! ποια οδήγηση μας λες ;

----------


## nikos-b

> Κι εγω το επιχείρησα. Είναι σαν να κατσκευάζεις ένα αυτοταλάντωτο με μια μεγάλη λυχνία πχ 807 στα 400 ή 500 βολτ. Ως γνωστον η λυχνία στο αυτοταλαντωτο είναι ταλαντώτρια και συγχρόνως ενισχύτρια. Η ταλάντωση έχει μεγάλο πλάτος και οι αρμονικές είναι πολλές. Λόγω των πολλών και ισχυρών αρμονικών είναι δύσκολος ο συντονισμός. Και η διαμόρφωση δεν βγαίνει καλά. Δεν γίνεται διαμόρφωση στο κέντρο αλλά πλευρικά του φέροντος σήματος. Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λόγος να μπαίνει κανεις στον κόπο να φτιάχνει κάτι τέτοιο. Άλλωστε η διαφορά στο κόστος, στο να φτιάξεις ένα μηχάνημα με τις δύο βασικές βαθμίδες (ταλαντ - εξ) δεν είναι μεγάλη.



  όπα οπα συγνώμη δεν είδα αυτά που έγραψε ο ιτα βιτα ..σοστοςςςς :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup:  :Applause:

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Itta-vitta για "πάρκαρε" λιγάκι. Θα συμφωνήσω μόνο στο ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο. Και αυτό γιατί; Διότι και διαμόρφωση βγάζεις καλή και τις αρμονικές τις εξαλλείφεις εάν είσαι "γατόνι". Έχεις ακούσει ποτέ σου για σύνθετη αντίσταση, ειδική αντίσταση, διηλεκτρική σταθερά,συντελεστές σε κενό αέρος και μη,αυτεπαγωγικές σταθερές, velosity factors κ.τ.λ,κ.τ.λ; Όχι τίποτε άλλο αλλά μας παρακολουθεί και κόσμος που ενδιαφέρεται να μάθει, εκτός της διευθύνσεως φυσικά! Ξέρεις τι λέγαμε όταν είμαστε πιτσιρικάδες;                 '' Όταν εμείς στεγνώναμε εσάς σας άπλωναν " :Wink:

----------


## kostas30

Φιλε μου ο itta-vitta ειναι απ τους παλαιοτερους στο αθλημα  :Wink:  δεν υπαρχει λογος για ειρωνιες κ εξυπναδες ανταλξτε τις αποψεις σας ηρεμα :Wink:  
Τωρα για το θεμα με αυτου το τυπου τα μηχανακια θα παρω θεση αργοτερα........ ευχαριστω   τα λεμε........ :W00t:

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Aγαπητέ Κώστα, Δύο(2) Σοφές Ρήσεις θα σου επαναλάβω:
Ρήση 1η
" Ο καλός ο μύλος τα αλέθει όλα" :Smile: 
Ρήση 2η και αμιγώς Χριστιανική
" Ού γαρ οίδασι τι ποιούσι, ασ' τους αμαθείς να τιμωρούνται με την αμάθειάν των"  :Wub:

----------


## nikos-b

> Παναγιώτη όσο αφορά το δεύτερο ερώτημά σου γίνεται σίγουρα, το είχα δοκιμάσει εγώ στη δεκαετία 80, με καλά αποτελέσματα. Εάν θυμάμαι σωστά τις είχα τροφοδοτήσει με 600V ανωρθωμένα και στην είσοδο 1-3 W. Tην τάση αυτή την σηκώνουν άνετα διότι το ρεύμα διαχωρίζεται σύμφωνα με το νόμο του Ωμ - Κίρκωφ για τους μελετημένους. Τί γίνεται όμως σε αυτοταλάντωτες συνδεδεμένες παράλληλα που η συνολική εσωτερική χωρητικότητά τους αλλάζει; Προφανώς θέλει και αλλαγή το κύκλωμα L-C (Tomson). To έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; Δεν βλέπω " Αίλουρους" και με ανησυχεί πολύ. Μου φαίνεται με λύπη μου ότι όλοι είναι του "Ετοιματζίδικου".



 ρε φιλε τι ετιματζιδικα μας λες ; υπάρχουν ετιματζιδικα μηχανήματα με λάμπες τετιου είδους και δεν το ξέρω; σαν πολύ τον έξυπνο δεν μας παριστανις; μάθε πρώτα τη θα πει αυτολαντοτο και ελα να μας κανεις φροντιστήριο μετά! ..για ποια είσοδο 1-3 βατ μιλάς ..και εριξες και 600 βολτ στο κεφάλι ..μπράβο ρε μάστορα !! και όπως είπε ο φίλος κωστας 30 ο ιτα βιτα είναι από τους παλιούς στο είδος !!

----------


## HFProject

.........................




> ...γνωρίζοντας την σύνθετη αντίσταση, ειδική αντίσταση, διηλεκτρική σταθερά,συντελεστές σε κενό αέρος και μη,αυτεπαγωγικές σταθερές, velosity factors και με την  εντύπωση ότι εκτός απο αλλαγή στις σπείρες του πηνείου L-C αλλάξαμε και τον πυκνωτή από οδηγό σε rfc-L/C αλλά και αυτόν στα screen-γη.Τις αντιστάσεις τις αφήνουμε ίδιες με τα κλασσικά όπως και την τάση στις ανόδους. 
> 
> Την αντίσταση στα screen πως την υπολογίζεις; Πόσα ma θα τραβάει εκεί; Μήπως η τάση στα screen είναι U ενεργή και όχι απλή τάση;
> Δεδομένου ότι η εσωτερική χωρητικότητητα της λυχνίας αλλάζει μήπως θέλει αλλαγή και το κύκλωμα L-C σε σχέση με τα κλασσικά για να βρεθείς εντός μπάντας;
> 
> Eάν θυμάμαι καλά τις οδήγησα με μια 5763 ή με την L-84
> 
> 
> Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι τις είχα Τροφοδοτήσει από Μετασχηματιστή 300V οπότε έχουμε γύρω στα 450V ανορθωμένα
> ...

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Kύριοι καλή σας ημέρα! Επειδή διαπίστωσα ότι κανείς δεν καταθέτει εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη επί του Θέματος - Πλήν του itta vitta και αυτός με μισόλογα - αποφάσισα να παραθέσω τα εξής κυρίως για τους νεανίσκους του είδους:
Καταρχάς ενώνοντας παράλληλα δύο (2) τέτροδους - πέντοδους λυχνίες τί θα συμβεί; Προφανώς θα έχουμε ένα κύκλωμα όπου οι τάσεις και εντάσεις είναι ενεργές και μόνο όπως ανέφερα σε προτέρα παράθεσή μου. Ισχύει λοιπόν για τους μελετημένους, ότι Poλικό ενεργό = Uoλ.εν.Χ Ιoλ.εν.
ή καλύτερα Pολ.εν.= Ιολ.εν.χ Ιολ.εν. Χ Roλ.εν. Χ Τ(time)oλικό. Τώρα αυξάνοντας το Ρεύμα (Ι) πετυχαίνουμε αύξηση της συνολικής Ισχύος  συνεπώς και αύξηση του πλάτους της ταλάντωσης και της συχνότητας επανάλληψης των αρμονικών ταλαντώσεων που αναφέρει και ο itta vitta. Yπόψη ότι με τον παραλληλισμό μας έχουν αλλάξει οι συνολικές αντιστάσεις, σύνθετες αντιστάσεις,χωρητικότητες, αυτεπαγωγές κτλ. Τί γίνεται όμως με την διαμόρφωσή μας από οδηγό πλέγμα; Εδώ σε θέλω Κάβουρα! Καταρχάς οφείλω να διευκρινήσω ότι άλλο πράγμα η διαμόρφωση ΑΜ(κατά μήκος) άλλο πράγμα η διαμόρφωση FM (frequency modulation) κατά πλάτος. Να μην συγχέουμε βέβαια την λεγόμενη μπάντα των FM (88-108 MHZ) ή ορθότερα για τους παλαιότερους UKV (88-104 MHZ) με την διαμόρφωση FM. Σε αυτή την μπάντα οι ραδιοπειρατές ή ραδιοερασιτέχνες - για εμένα σχεδόν το ίδιο είναι, η διαφορά τους είναι μόνο στο εάν έχουν δώσει εξετάσεις στην επίσημη πολιτεία - η διαμόρφωση αποκαλείται ως WFM (Wide FM) πλατιά. Αλήθεια ίtta-vitta δεν μας είπες εάν έκανες το εγχείρημά σου στα Μεσαία Κύματα ή στα VHF; Εάν ήταν στα VHF δοκίμασες ποτέ να διαμορφώσεις από άνοδο λυχνίας, όπως έκαναν κάποτε οι παλαιοί "Μεσατζήδες";Και με τί αποτελέσματα; :Cool:

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Και κάτι άλλο σχετικό με την παρακίνηση του itta-vitta. Bεβαιότατα και έχω δοκιμάσει δύο στάδια (ταλ. - έξοδος). Δυστυχώς μόνο στα VHF. Τα αποτελέσματα; Και εδώ πολύς ντόρος για το τίποτε. Αυτοταλαντώσεις, υπεροδηγήσεις, στενέματα - απλώματα εύρους ταλάντωσης, η αρχική φέρουσα να μην είναι ακριβώς κάτω από την τελική, κτλ, κτλ. Κατά περίεργο τρόπο με τρία στάδια ή κάτι ενδιάμεσο τα αποτελέσματα υπήρξαν σαφώς καλύτερα!!! :Wub:

----------


## tzitzikas

> Καταρχάς οφείλω να διευκρινήσω ότι άλλο πράγμα η διαμόρφωση ΑΜ*(κατά μήκος)* άλλο πράγμα η *διαμόρφωση FM (frequency modulation) κατά πλάτος*.







> Itta-vitta για "πάρκαρε" λιγάκι. Ξέρεις τι λέγαμε όταν είμαστε πιτσιρικάδες;                 '' Όταν εμείς στεγνώναμε εσάς σας άπλωναν "







> Καταρχάς ενώνοντας παράλληλα δύο (2) τέτροδους - πέντοδους λυχνίες τί θα συμβεί; Προφανώς θα έχουμε ένα κύκλωμα όπου οι τάσεις και εντάσεις είναι ενεργές και μόνο όπως ανέφερα σε προτέρα παράθεσή μου. Ισχύει λοιπόν για τους μελετημένους, ότι Poλικό ενεργό = Uoλ.εν.Χ Ιoλ.εν.
> ή καλύτερα Pολ.εν.= Ιολ.εν.χ Ιολ.εν. Χ Roλ.εν. Χ Τ(time)oλικό.







> Μήπως η τάση στα screen είναι U ενεργή και όχι απλή τάση;



<--- (η τάση συνεχούς ρεύματος? :Confused1: )




> Tην τάση αυτή την σηκώνουν άνετα διότι το ρεύμα διαχωρίζεται σύμφωνα με το νόμο του Ωμ - Κίρκωφ για τους *μελετημένους*.



τα άλλα χωρίς σχόλια ..................................................  .............
έλεος!

----------


## ReFas

Φίλε Αθανος...

Είχα δοκιμάσει παλιότερα την 829Β σε παράλληλη συνδεσμολογία αυτοταλάντωτη.
Μπορείς να δείς σε αυτό το σύνδεσμο, http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=40326
Είχα βάλει και μερικές φωτογραφίες απο τη δοκιμή.

504 και 6146 δεν έχω δοκιμάσει παράλληλα σε αυτοταλάντωτο, το σασί με την 829 το έχω ακόμα αν είναι θα βγάλω τη βάση της 829 και θα βάλω 2 για 504 και 6146 και θα σου πώ τα αποτελέσματα.

Για τα τεχνικά που γράφεις φαίνεται οτι έχεις μελετήσει αρκετά, τα γράφεις όμως κάπως συγκεχυμένα και έγω τουλάχιστον δε μπορώ να σε παρακολουθήσω...  :W00t: 

Keep walking...

----------


## radioamateur

Έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος να φτιαξει linear με 4 πχ EL504 στα FM ή vhf;
Σας ρωτάω γιατί στο http://www.klompenboer.nl/Techniek/S...20parallel.htm
είδα κάτι φαράκια παράλληλα όπως επίσης κυκλοφόρησαν στην Ιταλια κάτι linear με 4 φαράκια πχ της Pinazzi κατά το παρελθόν βέβαια.

Με EL504 είναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο αν και πέντοδος;

----------


## nikos-b

ρε φίλε αθανε αφού όταν εμείς πηγαίναμε και εσύ τότε γυρνούσες τη μας ρωτάς εμάς τους άσχετους που είμαστε και πιτσιρικάδες και δεν ξέρουμε ; εδω μόνος σου ρωτάς μόνο σου απαντάς! :Cursing:

----------


## jimnaf

Όταν το είχα δοκιμάσει πριν χρόνια με 2  6146  παρατήρησα ότι  είχα πολλές αρμονικές  σε σημείο που δεν έβρισκα την κεντρική . 
Ίσως  αν οι λάμπες  ήταν  σεταρισμένες  (δηλ. όσο το δυνατόν ποιο ίδιες) να άλλαζαν τα πράγματα,  αλλά εκείνη την εποχή …………………

----------


## ReFas

> Όταν το είχα δοκιμάσει πριν χρόνια με 2 6146 *παρατήρησα ότι είχα πολλές αρμονικές σε σημείο που δεν έβρισκα την κεντρική* . 
> Ίσως αν οι λάμπες ήταν σεταρισμένες (δηλ. όσο το δυνατόν ποιο ίδιες) να άλλαζαν τα πράγματα, αλλά εκείνη την εποχή …………………



Αυτό που περιγράφεις φίλε, δεν είναι αρμονικές αλλά παρασιτική ταλάντωση σε κάποια χαμηλή συχνότητα που σε μίξη με τη κεντρική δίνει τα αποτελέσματα αυτά.
Οι αρμονικές κανονικά είναι σε 2f 3f 4f κτλ της κεντρικής και μόνο αυτές πρέπει να υπάρχουν στην έξοδο  μιας ταλάντωσης η ενισχυτή RF.
Στα χρόνια πριν την ελεύθερη ραδιοφωνία με κενές τις συχνότητες μπορούσες να καταλάβεις εύκολα τη παρασιτική ταλάντωση σαν συνεχόμενα σήματα στο ραδιο σχεδόν με ίδια ένταση, κοινός η φράση "σαβουριάζει" το δέκτη (μπορούσες να το δείς και σε κάποια απλή γέφυρα σαν ξαφνικό ανέβασμα στα στάσιμα)
Με αναλυτή φάσματος θα πάρεις εικόνα όπως στο #19 ποστ μου http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42200 
Δεν έχει να κάνει με το να είναι ματσαρισμένες οι λυχνίες, το πρόβλημα είναι με τις χωρητικότητες που μεγαλώνουν και σε συνδυασμό με άλλα χειροτερεύουν τη κατάσταση.

----------

αθικτον (12-05-16)

----------


## jimnaf

Νίκο  έχεις  δίκιο  αλλά  θυμάμαι καλά ότι  είχα αρμονικές  σχεδόν σε κάθε  μεγάκυκλο και σε απόσταση 150μετρων .
Άσε  που ψαχνόμουν για το Q  των πηνίων εξόδου  με επάργυρο σωληνάκι  από ψυγείο.
Τέλος πάντων  παιδεύτηκα πολύ  με αυτές ….έβαλα μια  6c4 και μια 5763 και καθάρισα.
Για γέφυρα τότε ούτε λόγος   :Sad:

----------


## ReFas

Aυτό ακριβώς σου έγραψα και εγώ.
Αν δείς την εικόνα στο θέμα που είπα η απόσταση ανάμεσα στις 2 κορυφές των σημάτων είναι 1,05MHz.
Δέν έχει να κάνει με τα πηνία αν είναι απο σίδερο η απο ασήμι όσο με την ίδια τη λυχνία-ες και τα υπόλοιπα που γράφω στο θέμα.
Είναι δύσκολο να εξηγήσεις κάτι που θέλει πολυ μπλα μπλα και πολλές εικόνες απο δοκιμές και πειραματισμούς μέσα απο ενα φόρουμ, τεσπα.

----------


## dovegroup

> Αυτό που περιγράφεις φίλε, δεν είναι αρμονικές αλλά παρασιτική ταλάντωση σε κάποια χαμηλή συχνότητα που σε μίξη με τη κεντρική δίνει τα αποτελέσματα αυτά.
> Οι αρμονικές κανονικά είναι σε 2f 3f 4f κτλ της κεντρικής και μόνο αυτές πρέπει να υπάρχουν στην έξοδο μιας ταλάντωσης η ενισχυτή RF.
> Στα χρόνια πριν την ελεύθερη ραδιοφωνία με κενές τις συχνότητες μπορούσες να καταλάβεις εύκολα τη παρασιτική ταλάντωση σαν συνεχόμενα σήματα στο ραδιο σχεδόν με ίδια ένταση, κοινός η φράση "σαβουριάζει" το δέκτη (μπορούσες να το δείς και σε κάποια απλή γέφυρα σαν ξαφνικό ανέβασμα στα στάσιμα)
> Με αναλυτή φάσματος θα πάρεις εικόνα όπως στο #19 ποστ μου http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42200 
> Δεν έχει να κάνει με το να είναι ματσαρισμένες οι λυχνίες, το πρόβλημα είναι με τις χωρητικότητες που μεγαλώνουν και σε συνδυασμό με άλλα χειροτερεύουν τη κατάσταση.



Σωστός 10000000000%
 Γειά σου Δημήτρη με τα ωραία σου, τι κάνει η Εύβοια, απο κεί δεν είσαι?

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Αγαπητέ Νίκο (Refas), μόλις ανέτρεξα στις παραθέσεις σου σχετικές με την 829Β καθώς και στο σχέδιό σου. Καταρχάς το εγχείρημά σου είναι αξιέπαινο! Προσωπικά δεν έτυχε να το επιχειρήσω ποτέ. Νομίζω ότι η σκέψη σου για πλήρη συμμετρία σε χωρητικότητες, αντιστάσεις, σύνθετες αντιστάσεις,αυτεπαγωγές κτλ με βρίσκει σύμφωνο. Η τάση κατευθείαν στην άνοδο της διπλολυχνίας δεν μας προσφέρει κάτι περισσότερο απο τον κλασσικότερο τρόπο τροφοδότησης καθότι η διάταξη στο κύκλωμα Tomson δεν αλλάζει ουσιαστικά. Ερωτώ εσένα και οποιονδήποτε άλλον κύριο εδώ, εάν έχει δοκιμάσει διαμόρφωση από άνοδο σε λαμπάτο μηχάνημα στα FM ή VHF γενικότερα. Σχετικά με την αρχική μου ερώτηση (του θέματος), εάν επιχειρήσεις σχετική κατασκευή όπως αναφέρεις, καλό θα ήταν να λάβεις υπόψη σου και τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά των καλωδίων που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις για τις συνδέσεις σου, ιδιαιτέρως στα "πόδια" των λυχνιών. Περιμένω αποτελέσματά σου και "στο επανακούειν". :Wub:

----------


## itta-vitta

.....................................

----------


## itta-vitta

> Itta-vitta για "πάρκαρε" λιγάκι. Θα συμφωνήσω μόνο στο ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο. Και αυτό γιατί; Διότι και διαμόρφωση βγάζεις καλή και τις αρμονικές τις εξαλλείφεις εάν είσαι "γατόνι". Έχεις ακούσει ποτέ σου για σύνθετη αντίσταση, ειδική αντίσταση, διηλεκτρική σταθερά,συντελεστές σε κενό αέρος και μη,αυτεπαγωγικές σταθερές, velosity factors κ.τ.λ,κ.τ.λ; Όχι τίποτε άλλο αλλά μας παρακολουθεί και κόσμος που ενδιαφέρεται να μάθει, εκτός της διευθύνσεως φυσικά! Ξέρεις τι λέγαμε όταν είμαστε πιτσιρικάδες; '' Όταν εμείς στεγνώναμε εσάς σας άπλωναν "



 ----------------------------------------
Στα FM βγήκα το 1974 με μια αυτοταλάντωτη 807 στα 300. Τότε πολύς κόσμος δεν είχε ραδιόφωνα με FM. Ακόμη και στο εμπόριο μόλις είχαν αρχίσει να εμφανίζονται. Το σχέδιο σαν ιδέα ήταν από το βιβλίο "ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές" του Αδάμου Κόμπου εκδ 1971 ή 1972 με κάποιες αλλαγές που πήρα σαν ίδέα από το βιβλίο του Τράπαλη. Όσο γι' αυτά που λές δεν τα γνωρίζω. Δεν έχω σπουδάσει ηλεκτρονικά, είμαι ερασιτέχνης.

----------


## dovegroup

> Αγαπητέ Νίκο (Refas), μόλις ανέτρεξα στις παραθέσεις σου σχετικές με την 829Β καθώς και στο σχέδιό σου. Καταρχάς το εγχείρημά σου είναι αξιέπαινο! Προσωπικά δεν έτυχε να το επιχειρήσω ποτέ. Νομίζω ότι η σκέψη σου για πλήρη συμμετρία σε χωρητικότητες, αντιστάσεις, σύνθετες αντιστάσεις,αυτεπαγωγές κτλ με βρίσκει σύμφωνο. Η τάση κατευθείαν στην άνοδο της διπλολυχνίας δεν μας προσφέρει κάτι περισσότερο απο τον κλασσικότερο τρόπο τροφοδότησης καθότι η διάταξη στο κύκλωμα Tomson δεν αλλάζει ουσιαστικά. Ερωτώ εσένα και οποιονδήποτε άλλον κύριο εδώ, εάν έχει δοκιμάσει διαμόρφωση από άνοδο σε λαμπάτο μηχάνημα στα FM ή VHF γενικότερα. Σχετικά με την αρχική μου ερώτηση (του θέματος), εάν επιχειρήσεις σχετική κατασκευή όπως αναφέρεις, καλό θα ήταν να λάβεις υπόψη σου και τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά των καλωδίων που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις για τις συνδέσεις σου, ιδιαιτέρως στα "πόδια" των λυχνιών. Περιμένω αποτελέσματά σου και "στο επανακούειν".



Αγαπητέ Αθανάσιε, γιατί δεν μας δίνετε τα φώτα σας σε εμάς τους "πτωχούς εν τω πνεύματι", να εκκινήσουμε (να πάρουμε μπρός) διότι δεν ημπορούμε να σας παρακολουθήσουμε θεωρητικώς?
Παρακαλώ βοηθήστε μας πρακτικώς με σχέδια και ολοκληρωμένη άποψη θεωρίας που απο τα λεγόμενα σας κατέχεται, διότι εμείς αδυνατούμε να συλλάβουμε τις έννοιες αυτές και έχουμε ξεχάσει τους νόμους του ηλεκτρισμού, και δεν ημπορούμε να διαβάσουμε πλέον νομοδιαγράμματα smith ούδεμία σχέση έχουμε με γραμμές μεταφοράς και υπέρ υψηλών συχνοτήτων διατάξεις, όπως επίσης με κυκλώματα ταλάντωσης Armstrong, Hartley, Colpitts, self excited oscillators Tomson.
Βοηθάτε στην εξάπλωση της γνώσης στην πολυπαθή χώρα μας που μαστίζετε απο ημιμάθεια και φτώχεια....
Δεν εχω να σας προσφέρω γνώση επί του θέματος και διά τούτο αποζητώ την γνώσιν εξ υμών...
*Ακης...Something Project Hamalimanager.... πρώτος είς την εργασία τελευταίος είς την βρώσιν.*

----------


## TSAKALI

φιλε Θαναση (Αθανος) ..εισαι και ο πρωτος. :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
τωρα καταλαβα, δεν εκανες ερωτηση στο φορουμ αλλα ...Quiz..
ας απαντησω και γω τοτε..και ισως ειμαι μεσα στις σωστες απαντησεις..
ΝΑΙ.. εχω βγαλει τις 504 παραλληλα, και σε σειρα (η μια να οδηγει την αλλη),και push-pull, και σε ντενεκε απο ελαιολαδο ,και σε μπολ απο γλυκο
χωρις σασσι,και πανω στο διπολο τις εχω βαλει, και διαμορφωση εχω δωσει
απο ανοδο και απο καθοδο και απο σκρεεν..και ταπες εχω ριξει ενα σωρο,
...και σεντρες απο την υψηλη εχω φαει,που εχω χασει τα πασχαλια μου, και εχω παρεμβαλλει τηλεορασεις στα 25 χιλιομετρα και εχω κανει την ULTRON πλουσια..
κερδιζω τιποτα? ειμαι μεσα στους νικητες του QUIZ ? :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
(χωρις πλακα , οτι γραφω παραπανω ,το εχω κανει)

Το θεμα ειναι αλλο, ολο το μυστικο βρισκεται στην κεραια.
απο την στιγμη που θα συνδεσεις την κεραια στο αυτοταλαντωτο
..χαλανε ολα,  γιατι αν ειναι συντονισμενη ακριβως στην συχνοτητα
συντονισμου του αυτοταλαντωτου, τοτε τραβαει ολη την ισχυ και ετσι δεν 
περισσευει τιποτα για να οδηγηθει η λυχνια..και οδηγειται στην "αποκοπη".
αρα δεν μπορουμε ποτε να εκμεταλλευτουμε ολη την ισχυ που βγαζει.
ειναι ανορθοδοξος και λαθος τροπος για να κανεις εκπομπη ..
φυσικα εχει και προτερηματα ,(αν εισαι λιγο σοφρων και δεν το παρακανεις)  και δεν εισαι κολλημενος με την ισχυ, δηλαδη , 
την δουλευεις λιγο πιο χαλαρα (απο τασεις),και εχεις σωστη κεραια,
και καλωδιο..τοτε ειναι πολυ καλυτερη και πιο φθηνη, απο κατι τρανζιστορικα σε θεμα αρμονικων και παρεμβολων και ισχυος..

αν εχει μεινει κανενα μηχανημα απο παλια ..βγαλτο φωτογραφιες
και στειλτο στον..αερα

----------

αθικτον (14-03-12)

----------


## itta-vitta

Υπ' όψιν ότι άλλη είναι η συμπεριφορά ενός τέτοιου αυτοταλαντωτου δηλ με 2 λυχνίες παράλληλα, στα μεσαία και άλλη στα φμ. Στη διαμόρφωση συχνότητας δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα κεντραρίσματος διαμ/σης και πλευρικών όπως προανάφερα. Υπάρχει μόνο πρόβλημα αρμονικών. Επειδή ενισχύεται η ταλάντωση ενισχύονται και οι αρμονικές και για βρεις το σήμα σου πρέπει να βγεις έξω από το σπίτι και να πας σε μια απόσταση 50 μ για να καταλάβεις πού είναι το κεντρικό σήμα. Στη διαμ/ση κατα πλάτος έχεις το πρόβλημα με το κεντράρισμα της διαμ/σης και επιπλέον και τις αρμονικές. Δεν είναι τυχαίο το ότι κατασκευάζονται πομποί με βαθμίδες.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Αγαπητοί μου Κύριοι, Ηλία και Σάββα αντοίστοιχα, *Μπράβο*! Κερδίζετε μαντολάτο και γλυφιτζούρι αντίστοιχα,(Χάριν αστεϊσμού φυσικά). :Wub: 
- Itta-vitta, μην κουράζεσαι άλλο,φαίνεται ότι έχεις διατελέσει παλιός 
"Μεσατζής" και "Εφεματζής". Προσωπικά δεν επιχείρησα ποτέ στα "Μεσαία" κύματα ή ορθότερα ΗF(High Frequency).

- Tsakali, θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι η καλή κεραία παίζει και αυτή το ρόλο της στην όλη "Ιστορία". Από τα τέλη των 70'ς έως τα μέσα των 80'ς πειραματίστηκα με τριών (3) ειδών κεραίες, ιδιοκατασκευής φυσικά, πού λεφτά για έτοιμες εκείνο το καιρό!
Κεραία 1η (απλό δίπολο)
Αποτελέσματα λίγο έως πολύ γνωστά.
Κεραία 2η (2-3-4 απλά δίπολα σε διάταξη collinear
Τα ομοαξονικά καλώδια καθόδων,75ΩΜ ίσου μήκους από δίπολα έως ένωση διαχωρισμού/ών, και στη συνέχεια 50ΩΜ έως πομπό - exiter, καθόσον η σύνθετη αντίσταση εξόδου των λαμπάτων μηχανημάτων μεταβάλεται διαρκώς καθώς συντονιζόμαστε από το κύκλωμα Τοmson (L-C).
Αποτελέσματα,ικανοποιητικότερα σε σχέση με το απλό δίπολο, τόσο όσο αυξάνουμε τον αριθμό των διπόλων.
Κεραία 3η (5/8λ με πηνίο φόρτισης στη βάση της)
Σύνθετη αντίσταση καθόδου, 52ΩΜ
Αποτελέσματα παρόμοια με αυτά της 2ης προαναφερόμενης κεραίας με δύο(2) Δίπολα.

Φιλικά,  "Η γνώση οδηγεί σε αλλαγή συμπεριφοράς " :Wub:

----------


## ReFas

> ..Η τάση κατευθείαν στην άνοδο της διπλολυχνίας δεν μας προσφέρει κάτι περισσότερο απο τον κλασσικότερο τρόπο τροφοδότησης καθότι η διάταξη στο κύκλωμα Tomson δεν αλλάζει ουσιαστικά. Ερωτώ εσένα και οποιονδήποτε άλλον κύριο εδώ, εάν έχει δοκιμάσει διαμόρφωση από άνοδο σε λαμπάτο μηχάνημα στα FM ή VHF γενικότερα.



Aγαπητέ Θανάση, 
Στο δικό μου το μυαλό, το πρόβλημα με το κύκλωμα του αυτοταλάντωτου που όλοι το έχουμε δοκιμάσει έστω μια φορά, είναι οτι μπορεί ταυτόχρονα να ταλαντώσει σε αρκετά μικρότερη συχνότητα, μερικών MHz συνήθως.
Αυτό γίνεται γιατί στις χαμηλές αυτες συχνότητες τα τσόκ που βάζουμε γίνονται τα πηνία και οι χωρητικότητες της λυχνίας και οι όποιες άλλες παρασιτικές του κυκλώματος γίνονται οι πυκνωτες σε ένα παράλληλο κύκλωμα.
Σε συνδιασμό με την μεγάλη ενίσχυση των λυχνιών οδηγεί εύκολα σε ταλάντωση σε χαμηλή συχνότητα.
Είναι αδύνατον για ένα κύκλωμα με λυχνίες όπως οι 6146 504 κτλ να μην ταλαντώσουν παράλληλα και σε χαμηλώτερη συχνότητα σε όλο το εύρος του μεταβλητού ταλάντωσης.
Δουλεύουν καθαρά μόνο οταν ο μεταβλητός ταλάντωσης είναι σε μικρή χωρητικότητα, βάζωντας μεταβλητό απο ένα σημείο και μετά θα αυτοταλαντώση και χαμηλά.
Εχωντας αυτά στο μυαλό μου και άλλα, έβαλα το τσοκ στην άνοδο και αν δείς έχω αφαιρέσει και σπείρες και επίσης δεν έχω τσοκ στο οδηγό μόνο αντίσταση.

Για τη διαμόρφωση απο άνοδο ναι έχω δοκιμάσει παλιά με μετασχηματιστή, βασικά κάνεις διαμόρφωση πλάτους ΑΜ αλλά μιάς και αλλάζει και η συχνότητα ακούγετε και η μουσική σε FM δέκτη.
Εχω δοκιμάσει και με ψιλό σύρμα για πηνίο ταλάντωσης έτσι ώστε να "κουδουνάει" και να μιλάς απέυθείας στα πηνεία σαν μικρόφωνο.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Αγαπητέ Νίκο, φαίνεται ότι είσαι/ήσουν σε σωστό δρόμο! 
Να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμη με όλο το θάρρος. Για να βελτιώσεις και άλλο την διαμόρφωσή σου, σκέφτηκες ποτέ να τροφοδοτήσεις τα νήματα της/των λυχνίας/ών σου με συνεχή τάση; :Cool:

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Φίλτατε Άκη (dovegroup), σχετικά με την καλοπροαίρετη απορία σου,  αναφέρεται η *συνεχής επιδίωξή μου* και μόνο αυτή!!! :Wub:

----------


## jimnaf

> Αγαπητέ Νίκο, φαίνεται ότι είσαι/ήσουν σε σωστό δρόμο! 
> Να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμη με όλο το θάρρος. Για να βελτιώσεις και άλλο την διαμόρφωσή σου, σκέφτηκες ποτέ να τροφοδοτήσεις τα νήματα της/των λυχνίας/ών σου με συνεχή τάση;



ναι το έχω δοκιμάσει ΑΜ αλλά  τίποτα δεν άλλαξε  (1975)

----------


## panayiotis1

τι κολλημα ειναι αυτο με το αν τα νηματα θα παρουν dc  ή  ac?  Γιατι θα μπορουσε δηλαδη κατι να αλλαξει??? Τα νηματα ζεσταινουν απλα την καθοδο, ας την ζεστανουν και με καμινετο, τι θα αλλαξει???

----------


## dovegroup

Μια και μιλάμε για πειραματισμούς αγαπητέ Αθάνος θα σας πώ πως η συνεχής τάση στα νήματα με βρίσκει σύμφωνο άλλωστε εχω δοκιμάσει στο παρελθόν να ταλαντώσω με πέντοδο και οχι μόνον σε χαμηλότερες τάσεις νημάτων DC και σαφώς υπάρχει βελτίωση στην ποιότητα της διαμόρφωσης, και των αρμονικών, και των παρασιτικών.
Εχω διαμορφώσει απο screen, plate & Grid με εξίσου ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα αλλά δεν εφάρμοσα ποτέ την παράλληλη ταλάντωση, αφού έκρινα πως είναι πειραματική υπερβολή αν και μου είχαν μπεί ιδέες για κάτι παρόμοιο. Βεβαία θα μου πείτε χωρίς πειραματική υπερβολή δεν υπάρχει εξέλιξη και θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σας.
Επίσης εχω ανακατασκευάσει μηχανήματα που διαμόρφωναν με τους παραπάνω τρόπους.
Τα L-C σωστά παρατήρησε μέλος πως αλλάζουν σε μικρότερες τιμές αυτό το εχω δεί και σε παράλληλη συνδεσμολογία βαθμίσων εξόδου που κατασκεύασα στο παρελθόν.
Οτι αφορά τις τάξεις λειτουργίας σε τάξη Α για εκπομπή τηλεοπτικού σήματος η διαφορά ήταν ξεκάθαρη και αδύνατον να γίνει διαφορετικά αλλιώς η ποιότητα της εικόνας ήταν απαράδεκτη, με DC και χαμηλότερη τάση νημάτων, το αναφέρω και σε παλαιότερο post που αδυνατώ να το εντοπίσω τώρα.
Επίσης μέλος εκανε ερώτηση για 4 παράλληλα λυχνίες, να πώ πως τουλάχιστον για τις συγκεκριμένες τέτροδες θα πρέπει το neutralization να εχει στηθεί άψογα και να προσεχθούν οι αποζεύξεις, η σύνθετη αντίσταση εισόδου και εξόδου στην έξοδο δε το καλύτερο είναι να εχεις υπολογίσει γραμμή μεταφοράς 50R απο την άνοδο κιόλας (cavity εξόδου), αλλιώς εχεις φτιάξει ενα καταστροφικό υπεραυτοταλάντωτο τεράστιας ισχύος.
Αν κάποιος εχει ταλαντώσει απο λάθος με κουβαδάκι 4CX1000+ μπορεί να καταλάβει τι εννοώ...
Εχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια και δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω παραπάνω λυπάμαι.
Καλοπροαίρετα πάντα... :Wub: 
Ακης και όλα τα άλλα γνωστά...

----------


## dovegroup

> τι κολλημα ειναι αυτο με το αν τα νηματα θα παρουν dc ή ac? Γιατι θα μπορουσε δηλαδη κατι να αλλαξει??? Τα νηματα ζεσταινουν απλα την καθοδο, ας την ζεστανουν και με καμινετο, τι θα αλλαξει???



 Ο θόρυβος...

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Φίλτατε Άκη,και λοιπά μέλη της παρέας,
Λάβατε υπόψη σας καθόλου την αρχή λειτουργίας της λυχνίας αυτής καθ΄αυτής; Ενοοώ κίνηση ηλεκτρονίων στο κενό κτλ. κτλ.
Ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ 829B διπλολυχνίας που το γυαλί της είναι *ένα* εξωτερικά εκ κατασκευής, με τις δύο λυχνίες του θέματός μας ενωμένες παράλληλα όπου ο συνολικός όγκος κενού αέρος είναι διαφορετικός; Καμία;
Πάντοτε φιλικά! :Wub:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Συνάδελφε νομίζω δεν το πιάνεις στη σωστή βάση το θέμα δηλ. να προσπαθήσεις να αναλύσεις το τί συμβάινει με μη επαρκείς γνώσεις και κυρίως ελλέιψει συνδεσμολογιών που είναι τεκ,ηριωμένς επαρκώς (βλ. ταλαντωτής τύπου Mitsos καταγεγραμμένος στη διεθνή βιβλιογραφία) κλπ.. Φαντάζομαι πως ένα βασικός λόγος που γίνεται αυτό είναι πως δεν μπορεί να παράσχει ικανοποιητικές αποδόσεις σε επίπεδο ποιότητας με ότι και αν σημαίνει αυτό. Π.χ. όταν ο τύπος QQ... της 829 έχει μία εσωτερική βελτίωση για ελάττωση των εσωτερικών παρασσιτικών ρευμάτων ώστε να εξουδέρωνεται η επίπτωσή τους στην ακρίβεια συχνότητας της ταλάντωσης φαντάζεσαι πόσο παραβιάζεται αυτή η αρχή με την προσθήκη εξωτερικών διατάξεων (καλώδια, εξαρτήματα κλπ.) στην περίπτωση του παραλληλισμού. Στο δικό μας επίπεδο (μεγάλη σχετικά ισχύς από μία λάμπα, ένας μεταβλητός συντονισμού, ικανοποιητική διαμόρφωση, ευκολία κατασκευής - συντονισμού - συντήρησης κλπ.) μπορεί να δώσει εκκπληκτικά αποτελέσματα. Πρακτικά ο παραλληλισμός δεν έχει σοβαρή επίπτωση επί της δυνατότητας λειτουργίας επειδή οι αλλαγές στο σύνολο των εσωτερικών απαγωχωρητικών στοιχείων αντισταθμίζονται εσωτερικά με τα εξωετρικά στοιχεία συντονισμού και η εμπειρία δείχνει πως υπάρχουν μεγάλες ανοχές όσον αφορά την λειτουργία των λυχνιών και όχι μόνο... Αυτό ποι οι παλιοί λέγαν όλες βγάινουν παντού (σε συχνότητα... με ικανοποιητικά στοιχεία)...

Δοκίμασε να το φτιάξεις. Θα σου πάρει λιγότερο χρόνο από το αναλύσεις και το δεύτερο δεν θα το κάνεις σωστά...!!!

θα προσθέσεις πολύτιμη εμπειρία και στα μέλη του παρόντος forum...

Γιώργος

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Γεώργιε (ανώνυμε), "Σύ είπας" :Wub:

----------


## jimnaf

> θα προσθέσεις πολύτιμη εμπειρία και στα μέλη του παρόντος forum...
> 
> Γιώργος







> Γεώργιε (ανώνυμε), "Σύ είπας"



 
 :Blink:  *τι δέν κατάλαβα*

----------


## studio52

jimnaf  γιατι καταλαβε ο αθανος αυτα που γραφει ?  ειμαι καινουργιο μελος εδω και απο οτι βλεπω υπαρχουν αρκετοι στο forum που γραφουν ισα ισα για να γραφουν , κριμα και ειχα αδικησει τον SRF  που εγραφε πολυ θεωρεια αλλα τουλαχιστον επεξηγουσε με τον τροπο του το πως γινεται και με σχεδια .  μας αναφερεις για el 504  η οποια με πατεντες βγαινει στα FM μιας και η συχνοτητα αποκοπης ειναι αν δεν κανω λαθος γυρω στους 30 mhz , αυτοταλαντωτη μια μονο ειχε πολλη σαβουρα μεσα στην μπαντα fm  ( spurious ) καθως και οι αρμονικες ηταν στο θεο.  η γεφυρα μετραγε 30 βατ , αρα ποσα βατ θα ειχες στο φερον ? 10 στην καλυτερη περιπτωση ? και μας γραφεις τι γινεται αμα δουλευουν δυο μαζι αυτοταλαντωτα ? εδω 2 6146 w σε διαταξη push pull κιολας εβγαινε δυσκολα σαν linear στα fm  και θα παιζουν 2 504 και μαλιστα αυτοταλαντωτα  ? ?????  βαλε καποιο σχεδιο να δουμε μηπως και καταλαβουμε τι εννοεις?

----------


## itta-vitta

Δεν νομίζω ότι το αυτοταλάντωτο με δύο ελ504 είναι τόσο καλή ιδέα. Τι θα πείραζε να κατασκευάσεις κάτι άλλο πχ με δύο βαθμίδες; Κάποτε έκανα κι εγώ τέτοιες σκέψεις αλλά δεν το δοκίμασα πρακτικά. Ένας παλιός φίλος στη 10ετία του '70 που έβγαινε στα ΑΜ, ο Κώστας ο Παράνομος (δεν ζεί εδώ και 7-8 χρόνια), είχε φτιάξει ένα αυτοταλάντωτο με δύο ελ34 στα 380 βολτ. Είχε μεγάλη κεραία 100 μέτρα (λ/2). Στην έξοδο δεν είχε ούτε πηνίο ούτε δεύτερο μεταβλητό. Συντόνιζε μόνο με τον ένα και μοναδικό μεταβλητό της ταλάντωσης. Το μηχάνημα έβγαινε καλά αλλά είχε πολλές αρμονικές. Δύσκολο στο συντονισμό, έψαχνες να βρεις το σήμα. Επειδη το είχε ξεκινήσει με μια λυχνία, ήξερε ότι οι 1500κηζ ήταν κάπου στη μέση του μεταβλητού. Σε μια συνομιλία κάποιος τον ρώτησε τι μηχάνημα δουλεύει και αυτός είπε, αυτοταλάντωτο με δύο ελ34 παράλληλα. Όταν ο άλλος τον ξαναρώτησε γιατί τις δουλεύει έτσι, αυτός του απάντησε, αν καεί η μία λυχνία, να δουλεύει ο πομπός με την άλλη.

----------


## studio52

itta vitta  καλησπερα τοτε ηταν αλλα τα χρονια υπηρχε πολυ πειραματισμος αλλα δεν υπηρχαν και τα καταλληλα οργανα οπως spectrum analyzer για να βλεπεις τι σαβουρα βγαζει τετοιου ειδους μηχανηματα ωστε να κανεις διορθωσεις οσο ειναι δυνατον και εφικτο. τοτε μπορει να ηταν τα καναλια της τηλεορασης ολα κι ολα 2 αλλα υπηρχαν και υπαρχουν ακομα στρατιωτικες μπαντες που σιγουρα επηρρεαζοντουσαν απο τετοιου ειδους μηχανηματα και μπορουσες απο στιγμη σε στιγμη να μπλεξεις.  Σε ακουω που κανεις εκπομπες στα ΑΜ με παλια ελληνικη μουσικη και μπραβο σου γιατι εισαι απο τους λιγους σωστους ερασιτεχνες που εχουν μεινει πιστοι σε αυτο που λεμε ερασιτεχνικο ραδιοφωνο .

----------

